# Lost data on sd card



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Went to sleep last night, woke up, my DCIM folder on my external sd card is gone, along with it all the pics, a few other non important folders were gone too, but not ALL the data is gone. I'm running 11/11 nightly CM10 . any ideas?


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Also i have a apk folder that's gone, and my wallpapers folder that wasn't in DCIM is also gone.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow that's strange and kind of scary issue.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

It's scary cuz the deletions were selective and random

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok so I was able to recover some of it, did format on sd card and put the file back, woke up found error removed sd card unexpectedly, all data is gone now

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

